
Man to 3D Print His Own Home in His Own Home - ph0rque
http://3dprintingindustry.com/2014/05/14/3d-printing-home-rudenko/
======
jacquesm
Awesome! Thanks ph0rque for posting this, it looks like it will get lost but
it totally made my day. At some point I was sketching a version of this that
would use just styrofoam beads and concrete in the head. Great to see someone
is actually doing this.

